# Nail Cells Can't Absorb Biotin



## Dragonfly (Aug 10, 2012)

Just read this in the Dermatology Blog and I thought I'd share:

http://thedermblog.com/

OK, ladies, be honest, how many of you have spent $10, $20 or more on a biotin-enriched nail polish that promised stronger, longer nails? From now on, save your money. Even if that nail polish is packed with biotin, the cells in your fingernails canâ€™t absorb it.

Feed your cells biotin by feeding yourself biotin. Biotin is a B-complex vitamin thatâ€™s essential for cell growth. Good food sources for biotin include egg yolks, salmon, liver, nuts, Swiss chard, cauliflower, and avocados.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 11, 2012)

Well I'm nuts *cough* I mean I eat nuts so mine should be ok.






All joking aside, that's actually interesting. Nothing like being sold an ineffective product...


----------

